# Kelly Worden/ Jay de Leon Letter to IKF



## Susumu Kodai (Sep 1, 2002)

In responce to a letter to IKF Mr. Kelly S. Worden wrote on his forum and in ED:


> Sure didn't take long for the outsider's of Modern Arnis to drop their agenda thoughts into the recent IKF Magazine.
> I was humored at Jay de Leon's attempt to reach out for some credibility about his brief friendship and training under Professor Presas. Admittedly he was only a student for a short time and only attended several seminars, several means "3 or 4" does it not?
> His link to Modern Arnis thru "NARAPHIL" is an "Insult to Professor" not a credibility issue.
> Speaking with Remy Jr. just hours ago and having Roland Dantes stay with me for a month at a time over the last two years, "NARAPHIL" and former students linked to that "Government Regime" was the direct reason Remy fleed the P.I.
> ...



Today reply was sent by Mr. Jay de Leon to ED


> Mr. Worden:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the email.  I apologize for the late reply; I was out of town.
> ...



Very interesting to read.  What is IKF and where can find original letter?

Thank you


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 2, 2002)

IKF I believe is "Inside Kung Fu" magazine.


----------



## bloodwood (Sep 2, 2002)

With the current political climate of Modern Arnis, it's refreshing to see someone take the high road and not escalate a bad situation. Well done Jay de leon.


----------



## Bob (Sep 4, 2002)

I am posting this for those who don't recieve the "Escrima Digest" or for those who do not wander over to Datu's forum..... 
 (This post is taken from http://www.xpres.net/~gmattson/ubbs/Forum37/HTML/000205.html)



> My reply to e-digest post:
> Jay de Leon,
> Just a brief reply to your last post. Sadly I really don't have time to break down each area of you're clarifications, but I'll give it a shot.
> You have every right to be saddened by the passing of Professor Presas, as do all the practitioners of FMA worldwide.
> ...




On a side note... 
 Regardless if what Datu W. has written is considered high road or low road, he still is standing up for what he thinks is right.  It has been spoken many times on the net that Professor Presas divulged different info to different people, so don't you all think that Datu W. is defending Professor Presas with the info he was privy too???  Just a thought.... 

Thanks
Bob


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for posting the letter and the link. I read it on ED but many won't have I'm sure.


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2002)

We all know that everyone has an opinion, and a right to have that opinion, but if you are going to mention other people or their group be prepared to defend yourself  against the fallout.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2002)

Can someone postup the original letter?  I can't find my copy of IKF at the moment.  Might help put things in context.  I don't believe that any particular group was mentioned by Mr. deLeon, however we all know my memories fuzzy. 


I've always been a firm believer in doing what you believe is right.  The problem here (overall) is there are a number of people doing what they think is right.  They all can't be right, or can they?

:asian:


----------



## Mao (Sep 4, 2002)

I believe that there is only one 'COALITION' at the moment, and that term was used. People involved in Kelly's group could certainly take offense because of that, eh? That having been said, my post was not aimed at any one person. Thanks.
         respectfully,
  Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2002)

No prob Dan.  I can see how it can be taken that way.  Of course, we all belong to alphabet soups.  Nothing wrong with that...I like soup.


----------



## Mao (Sep 5, 2002)

I like soup too. The bigger the chunks the better.


----------

